# Como hacer un sensor de movimiento con infrarrojo



## javo0112

Saludos a todos

consegui unos fototransistores pero me gustaria saber si existe algun datasheet o la manera de identificarlos, ya que parecen unos simples leds.


----------



## foton5

Aqui tienes una pagina muy buena,encontraras de todo.
Saludos.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/


----------



## EDYMAR1990

hola disculpen estoy construyendo un circuito Que detecte la presencia pero compre un receptor AA59-60001U y no consigo el datasheet no se si trabajara a determinada frecuencia o como si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## yuneiky01

Para el amigo cubano evelioglez72  (yo también lo soy), puedes usar lo siguiente un oscilador como un IC Nand fácil de configurar y un transistor 2n2222 o similar, el esquema está en la siguiente   Te aclaro que este es sencillo y si ba a estar expuesto a la lus intensa te recomiendo que el receptor lo coloques dentro de un tubito de forma tal que incida solamente la luz del emisor (esto es para lograr alcance de unos 5 o 6 metros), yo lo construí experimentando y funciona bien, ya he realizado muchos prototipos pero este básico es bueno, en las patas del relay que están libres colocas lo que se te antoje. Suerte.


----------



## angel amaru

me gusto mucho las respuestas quisiera un circuito q cuando abra la puerta de mi cuarto este e*N*cienda mi pc puede ser con un circuito infrarrojo q*UE* cuando corte la energia este encienda el swith de encendido de la pc ayuda con esto por*-*fav*O*r se lo agradesco


----------



## Madara1992

Hola, soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica y necesito un poco de ayuda, para ver por donde empiezo, les aclaro mi situación: Tengo que hacer que un guante con sensores (sean infrarrojos o de cualquier tipo), mande la señal de movimiento a una placa, la cual recibe las ondas y las manda a un microcontrolador este las decodifica y las manda a la compu..(Explicado resumidamente es usar WI-TEC), pero no se que tipo de sensores utilizar, les agradezco una pronta respuesta...


----------



## Kalamarus

Buenas a todos. Estoy interesado en el tema del detector de movimiento por IR. No un detector de proximidad por IR. 
Verán, estoy desarrollando un sistema con 4 parabolas distribuidas de manera que me cubren 360º, con un fototransistor en el foco de cada una de ellas. A parte, 4 emisores LED IR emitirán pulsos a una freqüencia determinada, y el movimiento espero detectarlo mediante la modificación de la freqüencia debida al efecto dopler. Es eso posible? 
También barajé la posibilidad de detectar mediante este sistema la presencia de cuerpos calientes (por ejemplo personas) en un medio con una temperatura conocida. Es factible este ultimo punto?
Agradecido de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## RPINO

hola amigos a ver si pueden orientarme un poco; yo tengo este sensor de movimiento ALEPH XP-44






¿como hago para que suene cuando alguien pase cerca?

Tengo pensado ponerle un zumbador (buzzer) pero no se donde conectarlo, ya le conecte una pila de 9v pero el led nunca deja de flashear.

no lo quiero conectar a nada, solo lo quiero usar como sensor de proximidad para que de un sonido y poder moverlo de aqui para alla. Gracias


----------



## RPINO

encontre este circuito se ve muy sencillo y utiliza muy pocas cosas, lo unico que no entiendo es que le meten 3 voltajes (5V, 1V y -5V).






alguien que puede axplicar eso, supongo que los -5V es la tierra ¿o supongo mal?


----------



## wilynic

RPINO lo que tienes ahi es un sensor pir, el tiene un rele integrado por lo tanto tienes un comun y contacto normalmente cerrado(NC) y un normalmente abierto(NO) probra continuidad en las terminales que te dicen alarma, es simple solo alimentas el común y en el NC obtendras una salida activa cuando el sensor detecte movimiento


----------



## RPINO

yo habia pensado en algo asi:





pero no se si estoy errado en algo.


----------



## RPINO

La otra vez hize una prueba poniendole 9V en las terminales de POWER, pero en las terminales ALARM no arrojo casi nada de voltaje, ¿cual es el COMUN y con que voltaje debo alimentarlo?

Saludos.


----------



## RPINO

ahora probe con este circuito:





pero el buzzer siempre esta sonando y deja de sonar cuando detecta movimiento, ¿como hago para que haga lo contrario?


----------



## jesus gilberto

karl dijo:


> Carlos Zuviria:
> La respuesta corta es no, el sensor de movimiento IR del que hablas puede ser uno de dos, un medidor pasivo (que simplemente detecta si alguien tapa la luz que le llega), en cuyo caso no hay ni emisión de luz (es IR porque "ve" en IR), y obviamente no daña la vista, y la otra versión, mucho mas interesante es un PIR, que significa passive infra red o "infrarrojo" pasivo, que "ve" la radiación infrarroja que emitimos por estar a 36 grados Celsius, (de hecho somos como focos a novecientos y algo nanometros).
> 
> aura:
> un sensor muy sencillo es el siguiente, sin embargo requiere de un ajuste especifico, ya que tienes que encontrar en que posición el SCR no se dispara cuando recibe luz, y al cortarse si.
> La lista de materiales es:
> 2 baterias de 9 volt (cuadradas) con sus broches
> un potenciometro (preset) de aprox 10kiloohm
> un fototransistor (de preferencia con mascara infrarroja, estos se ven azul obscuro o negros)
> un LED infrarrojo (si te preguntan si emisor o receptor, es el emisor, el receptor es el fototransistor)
> una resistencia de 330 ohm
> dos switches
> un buzzer (cuando le apliques electricidad debe de zumbar)
> un MCR100-4, este es un SCR que se prende cuando recibe un pulso positivo en su pata central, y se queda prendido hasta que apagues el switch del circuito.
> arma el circuito de acuerdo a los dibujos (no te envié un esquemático porque no se si sepas leerlos, yo medio podia en la prepa)
> Notas, el preset tiene tres patas, junta la central con una de las laterales (no importa cual) para usarlo.
> enrolla el fototransistor en cinta de aislar para que solo vea la luz directamente enfrente de el
> para dispararlo simplemente interrumpe el paso de luz, (piensa que el emisor es una lampara), y para apagarlo apaga el switch de este.
> si tienes alguna duda o problema postealo aqui, te contestare tan pronto como pueda.



Me gustaria saber el funcionamiento especifico de este y de igual forma quisiera ver si podrias enviar el esquematico. Muchas gracias en verdad me ayudarias mucho.


----------



## RPINO

al final me funciono así...


----------



## jesus gilberto

RPINO dijo:


> encontre este circuito se ve muy sencillo y utiliza muy pocas cosas, lo unico que no entiendo es que le meten 3 voltajes (5V, 1V y -5V).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alguien que puede axplicar eso, supongo que los -5V es la tierra ¿o supongo mal?



Los amplificadores tienen 3 o mas entradas de volaje (dependiendo cual se uilice) , el -5 el la polaridad negativa no es una tierra es un volaje de -5. Cualquier duda me dices.





karl dijo:


> Carlos Zuviria:
> La respuesta corta es no, el sensor de movimiento IR del que hablas puede ser uno de dos, un medidor pasivo (que simplemente detecta si alguien tapa la luz que le llega), en cuyo caso no hay ni emisión de luz (es IR porque "ve" en IR), y obviamente no daña la vista, y la otra versión, mucho mas interesante es un PIR, que significa passive infra red o "infrarrojo" pasivo, que "ve" la radiación infrarroja que emitimos por estar a 36 grados Celsius, (de hecho somos como focos a novecientos y algo nanometros).
> 
> aura:
> un sensor muy sencillo es el siguiente, sin embargo requiere de un ajuste especifico, ya que tienes que encontrar en que posición el SCR no se dispara cuando recibe luz, y al cortarse si.
> La lista de materiales es:
> 2 baterias de 9 volt (cuadradas) con sus broches
> un potenciometro (preset) de aprox 10kiloohm
> un fototransistor (de preferencia con mascara infrarroja, estos se ven azul obscuro o negros)
> un LED infrarrojo (si te preguntan si emisor o receptor, es el emisor, el receptor es el fototransistor)
> una resistencia de 330 ohm
> dos switches
> un buzzer (cuando le apliques electricidad debe de zumbar)
> un MCR100-4, este es un SCR que se prende cuando recibe un pulso positivo en su pata central, y se queda prendido hasta que apagues el switch del circuito.
> arma el circuito de acuerdo a los dibujos (no te envié un esquemático porque no se si sepas leerlos, yo medio podia en la prepa)
> Notas, el preset tiene tres patas, junta la central con una de las laterales (no importa cual) para usarlo.
> enrolla el fototransistor en cinta de aislar para que solo vea la luz directamente enfrente de el
> para dispararlo simplemente interrumpe el paso de luz, (piensa que el emisor es una lampara), y para apagarlo apaga el switch de este.
> si tienes alguna duda o problema postealo aqui, te contestare tan pronto como pueda.



hay una cosa que noe niendo bien,po eso m gustaria saber exactamente el funcionamiento de tu sensor, en el diagrama muestras una salida del potenciometro al fototransistor, esta salida de donde la tomo?..y en el buzzer engo entendido q debe llevar positivo negativo no?..espero puedas ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## jondel

RPINO dijo:


> al final me funciono así...
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/102qv05.jpg


urgente por favor, el polo a tierra de este link http://i48.tinypic.com/102qv05.jpg, es el mismo negativo?, es decir se conecta las 2 tierras a polo negativo?


----------



## jondel

estoy intentado la conexion bajo este circuito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pero, aprox cada 2 segundos se prende el led y suena el buzzer, es decir esta funcionando el buzzer x q suena cuadno se prende el led "cuando se sierra el circuito" el problema es q siempre esta sonando y no para...q puede estar mal?


----------

